# North Carolina (Greensboro Area)



## PensFan_87 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm looking for any information concerned with riding in Greensboro or north of Greensboro in Rockingham County. If anyone on here has any experience please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## TreeKiller (Sep 3, 2007)

I live in Rockingham County, a few miles north of Guilford County and Stokesdale. PensFan, where are you at?


----------



## PensFan_87 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm actually in Rockingham County. I thought by putting Greensboro I would get more responses. Located in Ruffin but stay in Reidsville and do most of my rides there. Where you at??


----------



## TreeKiller (Sep 3, 2007)

I live in Carolina Marina on the between Madison and Stokesdale. Ruffin in a quite a ways from here.


----------



## PensFan_87 (Jun 20, 2010)

Where do you normally ride??


----------



## TreeKiller (Sep 3, 2007)

Usually, around Ellisboro & Gideon Grove Church Roads, but I'm not a super serious rider. 20 miles is a LONG ride for me.


----------



## rock mafia (Aug 1, 2009)

Lots of G-boro area rides here:

http://groups.google.com/group/triadcycling


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

I live in greensboro. There are a tons of rides in Greensboro. Just look on the local LBS website like Cycle de Oro, Revolution Cycles, etc. I usually do the C-ride Wednesday night at the Chic fila at Elm and Pisgah Church 6 pm. Even though it's a C ride, there are faster riders there.


----------

